# Treatment Abroad.... Sun cream, Femine Wash, Wear scandals. etc



## shamrockgal (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi ladies!
Just looking to get some tips from you if you've dealt with some experienced or going through treatment at the moment.

I've done the treatment at home in Ireland but I have never done the treatment abroad and it'll happen in three weeks time  very excited, keen to get started but I have couple of things that's bugging me.  This may sound daft but I need to know!  Can I used sun cream and fanny wash between egg collection to egg transfer?  And also can I use fanny wash during two weeks wait?

Also obviously its coming to summer now and i'm wondering can I wear my scandals?  Ive heard I have to keep my feet warm.  Should I be thinking about this?  

Is there something else i'm suppose to be aware off?

xx


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

Stay away from the fanny wash at all times, this isn't good for your natural flora and fauna that should be there, especially whilst doing any treatment and if you get pregnant, if you need progesterone support that will interfere with that as well so lock it away  
As for sun screen and sandals they're fine, keeping your tummy warm is important so if it's chilly at night make sure your lower tummy is covered.


----------

